

Windows Phone 7 development: reading RSS feeds - gpeipman
http://weblogs.asp.net/gunnarpeipman/archive/2010/03/28/windows-phone-7-development-reading-rss-feeds.aspx

======
fh
People, get your names straight. It's Windows(R) Phone 7 _Series_ ; leaving
out the Series is like calling Apple's desktop computer an iMa.

~~~
Flow
I really hope you meant _Microsoft(R)_ Windows(R) Phone 7 Series

